# Marijuana Industry



## FM William Burns (Nov 28, 2019)

To my old colleagues here:  Hello, I’ve been busy and it’s been a while. 

I retired from the municipal fire service on 4/20/18. The date ended up having a significant meaning. I accepted a position with the State Fire Marshal’s Division creating, developing and enforcing the fire and life safety regulations for the Marijuana Industry in our state. I couldn’t “pass” the opportunity to become part of history and I must say, the past year and a half has been the funniest and best thing I have ever done in my 35 plus year career. 

Our team has been fondly named by our state’s fire service as the Doobie Brothers...lol. Like I said it’s a blast.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 28, 2019)

Oh my gosh, a blast from the past!. I absolutely am thrilled to see you posting here, and I know that you are enjoying your retirement but it’s still nice to have you peek in every once in a while. Have a really great Thanksgiving and take care. You just made my day


----------



## mark handler (Nov 28, 2019)

FM William Burns said:


> To my old colleagues here:  Hello, I’ve been busy and it’s been a while.
> 
> I retired from the municipal fire service on 4/20/18. The date ended up having a significant meaning. I accepted a position with the State Fire Marshal’s Division creating, developing and enforcing the fire and life safety regulations for the Marijuana Industry in our state. I couldn’t “pass” the opportunity to become part of history and I must say, the past year and a half has been the funniest and best thing I have ever done in my 35 plus year career.
> 
> Our team has been fondly named by our state’s fire service as the Doobie Brothers...lol. Like I said it’s a blast.


Enjoy


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 28, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Oh my gosh, a blast from the past!. I absolutely am thrilled to see you posting here, and I know that you are enjoying your retirement but it’s still nice to have you peek in every once in a while. Have a really great Thanksgiving and take care. You just made my day



Thanks, you also and nice to see the forum flourishing. The new semi-retirement gig is fun when you have a great band and roadies to run with


----------



## cda (Nov 28, 2019)

Welcome back 

Sounds like a good retirement thing to do!!

Remember,,,,

You are supposed to wear the face mask with the M filter, when inspecting, don’t cheat.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 28, 2019)

cda said:


> Welcome back
> 
> Sounds like a good retirement thing to do!!
> 
> ...


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## fatboy (Nov 29, 2019)

Happy to hear from you, and glad that you have a new mission........MJ is a whole new experience.......being in Colorado..........


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 29, 2019)

fatboy said:


> Happy to hear from you, and glad that you have a new mission........MJ is a whole new experience.......being in Colorado..........



Thanks FB, did training with the great team at DFD and had the honor of speaking at the 2019 International MJ Symposium last month. Pretty wild there. It is a very interesting industry especially seeing it develop nationally.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 29, 2019)

FM William Burns said:


> Thanks FB, did training with the great team at DFD and had the honor of speaking at the 2019 International MJ Symposium last month. Pretty wild there. It is a very interesting industry especially seeing it develop nationally.



Steve Thomas, Colorado Code Consulting, https://www.coloradocode.net, is well versed in the industry, could be a good resource for you also.


----------



## steveray (Dec 2, 2019)

One of our facilities in Simsbury CT just had a light fixture/ bulb go bad and light off some plastic sheeting they use to cover the plants with...Largest insurance claim in Town ever....($$$$Product)


----------



## cda (Dec 2, 2019)

steveray said:


> One of our facilities in Simsbury CT just had a light fixture/ bulb go bad and light off some plastic sheeting they use to cover the plants with...Largest insurance claim in Town ever....($$$$Product)




Did they evacuate Down Wind?


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 2, 2019)

What kind of exterior signage indicating chemicals inside are you requiring?


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 2, 2019)

steveray said:


> One of our facilities in Simsbury CT just had a light fixture/ bulb go bad and light off some plastic sheeting they use to cover the plants with...Largest insurance claim in Town ever....($$$$Product)



State law does not allow for classification as Ag so the Growers are Industrial or F similar to hemp products in IBC world. The fire lane is NFPA 1 and applicable references. All interior finishes must be Class A or B including plastics. No hanging plastics permitted. We’ve had a fire that was caused by faulty fumigation device that didn’t set off a single head. The smoke does the damage.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 2, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> What kind of exterior signage indicating chemicals inside are you requiring?



NFPA 704 as applicable for hazard areas like LPG and Flammable liquid extraction for Processors. CO2 signage in application areas and exterior doors. Most chemicals are food grade organics in the growing. Fumigation action plans in accordance with NFPA 1, Chapter 38 including signage and local AHJ notifications when conducting activities etc. Our state law does not super-cede local building/fire codes and if a rarely conflicting provision occurs the most stringent applies.


----------



## cda (Dec 2, 2019)

No marijuana leaf in the bottom 704 square??


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 3, 2019)

A good old Doobie Brother -  Good to hear from you  - Glad you are still on the cutting edge -


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 3, 2019)

Keep sharing the wealth of knowledge you possess FM.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 3, 2019)

We had to amend our city ordinance for testing facilities. Not quit sure what that will curtail, maybe some dudes puffing away qualifies for testing?

FM, look for stashes of "Doritos" when your out inspecting, can be a fire hazard!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 3, 2019)

not allowed here under zoning as long as it is still regulated by the FDA

"The 2018 Farm Bill, however, explicitly preserved FDA’s authority to regulate products containing cannabis or cannabis-derived compounds under the FD&C Act and section 351 of the Public Health Service Act (PHS Act). FDA treats products containing cannabis or cannabis-derived compounds as it does any other FDA-regulated products — meaning they’re subject to the same authorities and requirements as FDA-regulated products containing any other substance. This is true regardless of whether the cannabis or cannabis-derived compounds are classified as hemp under the 2018 Farm Bill."


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 3, 2019)

cda said:


> No marijuana leaf in the bottom 704 square??





cda said:


> No marijuana leaf in the bottom 704 square??



Is on our unofficial T’s


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 3, 2019)

Builder Bob said:


> A good old Doobie Brother -  Good to hear from you  - Glad you are still on the cutting edge -



BB, you too. Kinda of cool helping develop our program and unit.  Sorta the Eliot Ness of the next hilenium....lol


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 3, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> We had to amend our city ordinance for testing facilities. Not quit sure what that will curtail, maybe some dudes puffing away qualifies for testing?
> 
> FM, look for stashes of "Doritos" when your out inspecting, can be a fire hazard!


Pc, Funions have made a comeback.....smiles.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 3, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> not allowed here under zoning as long as it is still regulated by the FDA
> 
> "The 2018 Farm Bill, however, explicitly preserved FDA’s authority to regulate products containing cannabis or cannabis-derived compounds under the FD&C Act and section 351 of the Public Health Service Act (PHS Act). FDA treats products containing cannabis or cannabis-derived compounds as it does any other FDA-regulated products — meaning they’re subject to the same authorities and requirements as FDA-regulated products containing any other substance. This is true regardless of whether the cannabis or cannabis-derived compounds are classified as hemp under the 2018 Farm Bill."



Hi MT, all about to change at big brother’s level, I’m thinking 1.5 to 2 years. Most want the green the green brings in. Sort of like that horse coming down the stretch with those blinders on. But I’m not complaining.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 14, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> We had to amend our city ordinance for testing facilities. Not quit sure what that will curtail, maybe someFM, look for stashes of "Doritos" when your out inspecting, can be a fire hazard!





Pcinspector1 said:


> We had to amend our city ordinance for testing facilities. Not quit sure what that will curtail, maybe some dudes puffing away qualifies for testing?
> 
> FM, look for stashes of "Doritos" when your out inspecting, can be a fire hazard!



Pc, our testing facilities are like typical R & D labs and test all medical and now recreational products of “licensed” facilities such as Grower, Processor and Caregiver for state band laundry list of pesticides, leads and microbes to provide a safe product to consumers. The product is strictly state monitored from 4” plant to finished product until out the door at Dispensary. The intent is to assure the patient/consumer is getting safe product. As you can imagine, the cheeper priced black market material could really affect one’s health. So it’s like anything else, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Like anything that grows, water, fertilizer, nutrients, soil minerals, will all have an affect on the end product. Just like raising grapes for wine, add a little lavender or garlic will most likely give different results. The black market stuff will still find its way into the market place.


----------

